# Mental health issues in the furry community higher than the average population?



## Sparklight (Jun 8, 2013)

I've seen a lot of artists "quit" the community and delete their art, favorites, journal and so on for vague emotional reasons. It seems like most of those who leave were dealing with issues like depression, low self-esteem or other mood disorders. Do you think that there is a high number of furries with mental health issues or is just a small ratio of the general population? I know that I often dealt with depression and I used the furry community to escape some of my real-world problems. Maybe some of these people are doing the same?


----------



## Hinalle K. (Jun 8, 2013)

Hmmm. No good can come from this thread!


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 8, 2013)

It's not exclusive to the furry fandom at all. There are people like this all over the internet. I blame teens in general. We just _like_ being whiny, dramatic attention whores; I can't explain it.


----------



## Aetius (Jun 8, 2013)

Sparklight said:


> Do you think that there is a high number of furries with mental health issues or is just a small ratio of the general population?



You must be new to the fandom.


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 8, 2013)

I ran out of popcorn yesterday. So I'm just gonna answer seriously. It does seem many furries (including me) have mental issues but there is not some big conspiracy or reason behind it. Actually there most likely could be but why would we care? Enjoy your anthro art and move on.


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 8, 2013)

Don't confuse having mental health problems with being a whiny attention-whoring bitch.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jun 8, 2013)

There are lots of people who are whiny and bitchy and quit. It's just to get attention, no mental illnesses there.


----------



## Tigercougar (Jun 8, 2013)

Any nerdy fandom is going to attract people with social issues, people with mental illness that use said fandom as an escape, etc. The overly-dramatic behavior stems from the fact that a lot of furries are in the teen to young adult bracket.


----------



## Sparklight (Jun 8, 2013)

Serbia Strong said:


> You must be new to the fandom.



I've been here for about ten years. I've seen a lot of crap go down and I think I have some evidence in the crazy folder.


----------



## Sparklight (Jun 8, 2013)

It all can't seriously be "I need attention, wah-wah" and if it is simply the wolf crying boy then I think that some of these people must have some deeply rooted psychological issues. I'm not saying that looking at furry porn is driving anyone insane although just maybe ... not.


----------



## Kalmor (Jun 8, 2013)

Please use the multi quote button instead of multi posting, Spar.


----------



## Sparklight (Jun 8, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> I ran out of popcorn yesterday. So I'm just gonna answer seriously. It does seem many furries (including me) have mental issues but there is not some big conspiracy or reason behind it. Actually there most likely could be but why would we care? Enjoy your anthro art and move on.



I care because I'm planning to open an out-patient facility for furries only. All the medical staff will be dressed as those cat people from Doctor Who. 

Okay, there's no real reason for any of to care it's just an observation I made.


----------



## Leon (Jun 8, 2013)

We find anthro animals sexually attractive, ofcourse all of us are fucked in the head. :V


----------



## Rigby (Jun 8, 2013)

no one knows


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 8, 2013)

Sparklight said:


> It all can't seriously be "I need attention, wah-wah" and if it is simply the wolf crying boy then I think that some of these people must have some deeply rooted psychological issues. I'm not saying that looking at furry porn is driving anyone insane although just maybe ... not.



Like I said before, it's not just furries.

This happens *EVERYWHERE*.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jun 8, 2013)

Hmm...I don't know about this, so I'll instead address something someone else mentioned.
I don't think people say that they are going to quit or leave or anything like that just for attention. It's possible, but some may feel it may help get some people to leave them alone if someone is being mean to them as a sort of threat. Or, perhaps they may think their fans care.

I really wish people wouldn't try to assume the worst or think badly of others.
Try to assume the best and give people the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 8, 2013)

Sparklight said:


> I care because I'm planning to open an out-patient facility for furries only. All the medical staff will be dressed as those cat people from Doctor Who.
> 
> Okay, there's no real reason for any of to care it's just an observation I made.


No, no! That's an excellent idea. Do it!


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 8, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> I don't think people say that they are going to quit or leave or anything like that just for attention.



But they *do*.

*I* used to do this.

I have seen *other people* do this.

I know for a fact that this *actually happens*.

I'm not saying it's *always* for attention.

But most of the time *IT ACTUALLY IS*.


----------



## Rigby (Jun 8, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> I don't think people say that they are going to quit or leave or anything like that just for attention.



i do that all the time

i did it a couple days ago actually for my forth or fifth time

it's fun tbh


----------



## TrishaCat (Jun 8, 2013)

Saliva said:


> But they *do*.
> 
> *I* used to do this.
> 
> ...


Perhaps, but should one really think badly of a person for it? Or should one try to help them? Plus sometimes we can't really know for sure, right? So why not assume the best?


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jun 8, 2013)

Fandoms in general are magnets for those who have hard times fitting in anywhere else whether it be at school, work, or simply society as a whole. People with mental disorders (Autism, Aspergers, etc.) are especially susceptible to these issues and as such they tend to latch onto fandoms in order to have a place they can belong, joining whoever is willing to accept them no matter how socially retarded they may be.

Even if they end up finding themselves belonging to some creepy group of vore fetishists on FurAffinty.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Jun 8, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> Fandoms in general are magnets for those who have hard times fitting in anywhere else whether it be at school, work, or simply society as a whole. People with mental disorders (Autism, Aspergers, etc.) are especially susceptible to these issues and as such they tend to latch onto fandoms in order to have a place they can belong, joining whoever is willing to accept them no matter how socially retarded they may be.
> 
> Even if they end up finding themselves belonging to some creepy group of vore fetishists on FurAffinty.


 Apparently, I have aspergers, according to therapists and my family, oh..and the symptoms. I guess I am part of the stereotype?


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jun 8, 2013)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> Apparently, I have aspergers, according to therapists and my family, oh..and the symptoms. I guess I am part of the stereotype?



Hey, all stereotypes come from true places. It's nothing to be ashamed of.


----------



## Willow (Jun 8, 2013)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> Apparently, I have aspergers, according to therapists and my family, oh..and the symptoms. I guess I am part of the stereotype?


You're only a part of the stereotype if you make yourself a part of the stereotype.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Jun 8, 2013)

Willow said:


> You're only a part of the stereotype if you make yourself a part of the stereotype.


 How would I go about making myself part of the stereotype? I thought I already was?


----------



## Willow (Jun 8, 2013)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> How would I go about making myself part of the stereotype? I thought I already was?


That's really something you kind of want to avoid.


----------



## The young man in the cafe (Jun 8, 2013)

What's with all the furry introspection threads lately? I think maybe people are over thinking things just a little too much recently


----------



## Machine (Jun 8, 2013)

The young man in the cafe said:


> What's with all the furry introspection threads lately? I think maybe people are over thinking things just a little too much recently


ITT: Furry is a big deal. :V


----------



## powderhound (Jun 8, 2013)

I think in general the fandom is made up of younger people with limited life experience who are still growing into themselves. The normal stuff we all go through now has a DSM "diagnosis." Better (parental) living through pharmacy.

I don't think there is any real mental illness in 90% of the people I see less than 25 with diagnosis like Aspergers, autism, ADHD, etc. If you bring a kid to a doctor they can assign them a diagnosis. But in reality they are probably normal. Normal people develop interpersonal issues in response to environmental pressures as well. More and more young people are becoming increasingly sedentary and isolated in our internet era and our biology isn't well adapted to that.

I think life style changes would do better than meds for most people with waste basket diagnoses.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Jun 8, 2013)

What's the big problem with being "insane"- as I learned in Psychology 101, the tests of sanity are subjective, not objective. In other words, we're all a bit insane without ever realizing it. Anyone who has ever called out to an inanimate object, talked to himself, or developed an obsession with a celebrity is "insane" and through that, you could ever a wide swath of the population. It's not how much being "sane" but how you minimize the mental instabilities in your life before they manifest themselves into "insanity". 
Or if you don't maybe your life could become like this.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RSXcajQnasc


----------



## Rigby (Jun 8, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> Perhaps, but should one really think badly of a person for it? Or should one try to help them? Plus sometimes we can't really know for sure, right? So why not assume the best?



1. hell yeah. theyre acting out for attention. if they really wanted attention, there are more constructive and healthy ways to do so, and being labelled "mentally unhealthy" by acting out like this only devalues legitimate medical conditions

2. How the hell am I supposed to help they out? Do you think some dope on the web can help an attention whore teen who's throwing a fit so people will stare at them is susceptible to help from someone online? if anything, they'll feed off the empathy to get more attention, further enabling their destructive behavior



DarrylWolf said:


> What's the big problem with being "insane"- as  I learned in Psychology 101, the tests of sanity are subjective, not  objective. In other words, we're all a bit insane without ever realizing  it.



thats not what that means at all. leave it to the psychologists to misconstrue the concepts of "subjective" and "objective"


----------



## DarrylWolf (Jun 8, 2013)

Rigby said:


> 1. hell yeah. theyre acting out for attention. if they really wanted attention, there are more constructive and healthy ways to do so, and being labelled "mentally unhealthy" by acting out like this only devalues legitimate medical conditions
> 
> 2. How the hell am I supposed to help they out? Do you think some dope on the web can help an attention whore teen who's throwing a fit so people will stare at them is susceptible to help from someone online? if anything, they'll feed off the empathy to get more attention, further enabling their destructive behavior
> 
> ...



We are all insane for identifying ourselves (and paying for commissions of ourselves) as animal-people who could only exist in a fantasy world. So I tend to think that "mental health" could be all relative, perhaps even being a test of rote memorization of what behaviors pass as "normal". And there were a great many geniuses who suffered (or maybe enjoyed every minute) from insanity.


----------



## Sparklight (Jun 8, 2013)

The young man in the cafe said:


> What's with all the furry introspection threads lately? I think maybe people are over thinking things just a little too much recently



I've had a lot of free time. Maybe even too much.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jun 9, 2013)

Rigby said:


> 1. hell yeah. theyre acting out for attention. if they really wanted attention, there are more constructive and healthy ways to do so, and being labelled "mentally unhealthy" by acting out like this only devalues legitimate medical conditions
> 
> 2. How the hell am I supposed to help they out? Do you think some dope on the web can help an attention whore teen who's throwing a fit so people will stare at them is susceptible to help from someone online? if anything, they'll feed off the empathy to get more attention, further enabling their destructive behavior


They aren't necessarily acting out for attention, though. One can't know for sure, so why not assume the best? Besides, not everyone knows how to handle their emotions. As far as how to help them goes, perhaps just simply talk to them. Try to kindly make them understand that there is a problem with their behavior. Talk to them about why they are overreacting or how they can better themselves, but do so in a kind and constructive manner, respecting the person with which one is talking to. I do believe that some random person on the internet can help.




DarrylWolf said:


> We are all insane for identifying ourselves (and paying for commissions of ourselves) as animal-people who could only exist in a fantasy world. So I tend to think that "mental health" could be all relative, perhaps even being a test of rote memorization of what behaviors pass as "normal". And there were a great many geniuses who suffered (or maybe enjoyed every minute) from insanity.


Not all of us identify ourselves as animal-people.
I also think that many of the smartest people are some of the weirder ones.

EDIT:
Shortly after I got off this thread, I was reading a comic and this happened:
http://zoophobiacomic.com/?p=448
Talk about furries and sanity.


----------



## Rigby (Jun 9, 2013)

DarrylWolf said:


> We are all insane for identifying ourselves  (and paying for commissions of ourselves) as animal-people who could  only exist in a fantasy world. So I tend to think that "mental health"  could be all relative, perhaps even being a test of rote memorization of  what behaviors pass as "normal". And there were a great many geniuses  who suffered (or maybe enjoyed every minute) from insanity.



Treating the concept of "relative" so nonchalantly when referring to  actual mental disorders is counterproductive. Please, no more armchair  psychology.



Battlechili1 said:


> They aren't necessarily acting out for attention, though. One can't know for sure, so why not assume the best?



from my experiences, someone with a legitimate mental disorder having a real crisis behaves very differently than people who make a big deal out of leaving a site and deleting their entire blogs/gallery. When people do that, they need help best sought out in the real world, not the cyber world.


----------



## Atrayu (Jun 9, 2013)

I don't think furries have mental health issu....ooh, a potato


----------



## Misstoxin (Jun 9, 2013)

You also have to remember that a lot of people in general, not just the furry fandom, complain of mental illnesses that were never diagnosed and aren't being treated because every 14 year old knows how to use google to self-diagnose themselves. While yes, sometimes people fall under the radar of treatment and diagnosis, most people claiming to suffer from mental illness DON'T actually suffer from mental illness. It's just another stupid, attention seeking thing people do.


----------



## Troj (Jun 9, 2013)

Studies thus far of furries have indicated that they are no more dysfunctional or unhealthy, on average and overall, than non-furries.

I would say that geek circles tend to attract people on the autism spectrum, people with self-esteem issues, and--to an extent--people with mood disorders, for a number of reasons. This is just based on my personal experience with geeks and nerds.

Even geeks who are technically "sane" or "neurotypical" may act in obnoxious or dysfunctional ways, on account of being young and socially inexperienced/inept, especially if they have a personal history of social rejection or ostracism.

Personally, my own sample's not big enough for me to make a statement about the fandom in general either way, since I know furries with resolved issues, and furries with unresolved issues.


----------



## morose (Jun 9, 2013)

The whole concept of mental illness is flawed.

Give anyone suffering from "depression" a million dollars and I guarantee their symptoms will go away.

Who wants to be the first to participate in my "free money" clinical trials?

edit: here's my solution to any mental illness they think I have: how about you just give me whatever I want, when I want it?


----------



## Teal (Jun 9, 2013)

morose said:


> The whole concept of mental illness is flawed.
> 
> *Give anyone suffering from "depression" a million dollars and I guarantee their symptoms will go away*.
> 
> ...


 Fuck you.


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 9, 2013)

morose said:


> The whole concept of mental illness is flawed.
> 
> Give anyone suffering from "depression" a million dollars and I guarantee their symptoms will go away.
> 
> ...



Conglaturations! You've one FAF's coveted Tool of the Year Award!


----------



## morose (Jun 9, 2013)

Teal said:


> Fuck you.



I'm a cold blooded psychopath. I'm a proud, cold blooded psychopath who is uncaring, uncivil and who is trying to get money through any possible means.

i watched a press conference of DEA, IRS, ICE and other agents discuss operation log jam. The IRS agent said that until greed is no longer the prime motivation of criminals, the IRS criminal investigation unit will continue to be the "albatross they cannot shake".  Well I'm the latest and greatest breed of sick fuck, and my motivations are power, not greed. So I am the other side of the coin to his badass statements. I will not stop in my pursuit of power unless physically stopped. I'd say fuck you, but that would be like a cerebral paulsy child masturbating.


----------



## Teal (Jun 9, 2013)

morose said:


> I'm a cold blooded psychopath. I'm a proud, cold blooded psychopath who is uncaring, uncivil and who is trying to get money through any possible means.
> 
> i watched a press conference of DEA, IRS, ICE and other agents discuss operation log jam. The IRS agent said that until greed is no longer the prime motivation of criminals, the IRS criminal investigation unit will continue to be the "albatross they cannot shake".  Well I'm the latest and greatest breed of sick fuck, and my motivations are power, not greed. So I am the other side of the coin to his badass statements. I will not stop in my pursuit of power unless physically stopped. I'd say fuck you, but that would be like a cerebral paulsy child masturbating.


 Awww, look at the little badass.


----------



## Rigby (Jun 9, 2013)

morose said:


> I'm a cold blooded psychopath. I'm a proud, cold blooded psychopath who is uncaring, uncivil and who is trying to get money through any possible means.
> 
> i watched a press conference of DEA, IRS, ICE and other agents discuss operation log jam. The IRS agent said that until greed is no longer the prime motivation of criminals, the IRS criminal investigation unit will continue to be the "albatross they cannot shake".  Well I'm the latest and greatest breed of sick fuck, and my motivations are power, not greed. So I am the other side of the coin to his badass statements. I will not stop in my pursuit of power unless physically stopped. I'd say fuck you, but that would be like a cerebral paulsy child masturbating.



okay*<3*


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 9, 2013)

morose said:


> SO HARDCORE



You are so hardcore, I wouldn't want to get in your way. Tell me how much you don't care/when you cut that guy/how much you bench.


----------



## morose (Jun 9, 2013)

My point still stands. I was incorrectly diagnosed with schizophrenia - I am really just a psychopath/asshole who feels entitled to everything.

the insurance companies were OK with spending 3K a week giving me shots of antipsychotics, but why not just give that money to me?

edit: you may be able to cure perception distortion with those drugs, but you will never be able to cure my sense of entitlement... So just cut to the chase and give me the money!


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 9, 2013)

morose said:


> My point still stands. I was incorrectly diagnosed with schizophrenia - I am really just a psychopath/asshole who feels entitled to everything.
> 
> the insurance companies were OK with spending 3K a week giving me shots of antipsychotics, but why not just give that money to me?
> 
> edit: you may be able to cure perception distortion with those drugs, but you will never be able to cure my sense of entitlement... So just cut to the chase and give me the money!



Your point does not stand, bullshit rarely does. It is fantastically stupid to think money will cure any kind of mental problem.


----------



## morose (Jun 9, 2013)

secretfur said:


> Your point does not stand, bullshit rarely does. It is fantastically stupid to think money will cure any kind of mental problem.



Well you're right. If my attitude is just "give me whatever I want" would you consider that a mental illness?

money and power won't cure broken people, but it will satiate people who desire those things

edit: my whole thing is that I was proscbrided to some drugs that were really expensive - I think that I would benefit more from bein given the money that it costs than the actual drugs


----------



## Teal (Jun 9, 2013)

morose said:


> *Well you're right. If my attitude is just "give me whatever I want" would you consider that a mental illness?*
> 
> money and power won't cure broken people, but it will satiate people who desire those things


 No, I would consider it the attitude of a narcissistic entitled little shit.


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 9, 2013)

morose said:


> Well you're right. If my attitude is just "give me whatever I want" would you consider that a mental illness?
> 
> money and power won't cure broken people, but it will satiate people who desire those things



No, I'd consider that being a self-entitled dick.

What I wouldn't give for a half-decent troll.


----------



## morose (Jun 9, 2013)

I'm a narcissistic little shit, and I would prefer the 3k a week that my insurance company spends in drugs to be given to me in cash instead of being spent on drugs that don't make me less narcissistic or less entitled.


----------



## Rigby (Jun 9, 2013)

morose said:


> My point still stands. I was incorrectly diagnosed with schizophrenia - I am really just a psychopath/asshole who feels entitled to everything.
> 
> the insurance companies were OK with spending 3K a week giving me shots of antipsychotics, but why not just give that money to me?
> 
> edit: you may be able to cure perception distortion with those drugs, but you will never be able to cure my sense of entitlement... So just cut to the chase and give me the money!



I'll take those shots if you really don't want them...


----------



## morose (Jun 9, 2013)

Rigby said:


> I'll take those shots if you really don't want them...



I will not ever change your dirty diapers ever.

but uh, I don't take shots - I just call them


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 9, 2013)

morose said:


> I'm a narcissistic little shit, and I would prefer the 3k a week that my insurance company spends in drugs to be given to me in cash instead of being spent on drugs that don't make me less narcissistic or less entitled.



That's just your personality, no amount of drugs could fix such deep-seated flaws.


----------



## morose (Jun 9, 2013)

secretfur said:


> That's just your personality, no amount of drugs could fix such deep-seated flaws.



Exactly. So if the insurance companies are going to pay 3k a week on drugs that don't work, why don't they just give me the money instead of spending it on drugs that don't work?


----------



## Teal (Jun 9, 2013)

Money ain't gonna help you either.


----------



## morose (Jun 9, 2013)

Teal said:


> Money ain't gonna help you either.



not where I'm going.


----------



## Rilvor (Jun 9, 2013)

Well if you think that you're so left out in the cold, I suppose they could always give you nothing.


----------



## morose (Jun 9, 2013)

Rilvor said:


> Well if you think that you're so left out in the cold, I suppose they could always give you nothing.



I don't think that's going to work


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 9, 2013)

morose said:


> I will not ever change your dirty diapers ever.
> 
> but uh, I don't take shots - I just call them



Like Rigby would even let you near him. You're not worthy to literally wipe the shit from his ass!



morose said:


> Exactly. So if the insurance companies are going to pay 3k a week on drugs that don't work, why don't they just give me the money instead of spending it on drugs that don't work?



Because medical insurance companies aren't in the habit of giving money to people who don't know what's good for them. Of course, you could just supplement the drugs with ones bought in a back alley.


----------



## Rilvor (Jun 9, 2013)

morose said:


> I don't think that's going to work



Why not?


----------



## morose (Jun 9, 2013)

This thread is about mental illness.

all I'm saying is that I'm the sickest fuck that you've seen thus far.

im the I'm the sickest fuck that you've seen thus far.


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 9, 2013)

morose said:


> This thread is about mental illness.
> 
> all I'm saying is that I'm the sickest fuck that you've seen thus far.
> 
> im the I'm the sickest fuck that you've seen thus far.



Mental illness =/= psychopathy

And since you don't need your meds like you say, I doubt you're even that.


----------



## morose (Jun 9, 2013)

secretfur said:


> Mental illness =/= psychopathyAnd since you don't need your meds like you say, I doubt you're even that.


The whole notion of you insinuating I need my meds is just a power struggle where you're trying to get me to do something you want so you can say you won.i think id be better off if I were given the same amount of money that those meds cost, rather than having some half ass psychiatrist say I need some drug that doesn't produce the effects they think it shouldedit: psychopaths like myself actually can care about things.... We're not really as cold blooded as we'd like you to believe....


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 9, 2013)

morose said:


> The whole notion of you insinuating I need my meds is just a power struggle where you're trying to get me to do something you want so you can say you won.



Wut. You and I must be having different conversations.

The only thing I told you to do was buy some crack, and maybe stop being an ass.


----------



## Rilvor (Jun 9, 2013)

morose said:


> This thread is about mental illness.
> 
> all I'm saying is that I'm the sickest fuck that you've seen thus far.
> 
> im the I'm the sickest fuck that you've seen thus far.



Sorry, I just don't see it. All I see is so many words posted by some anonymous entity.

Good luck achieving...whatever it is you seem to be hoping to achieve.


----------



## morose (Jun 9, 2013)

secretfur said:


> Wut. You and I must be having different conversations.
> 
> The only thing I told you to do was buy some crack, and maybe stop being an ass.



I'm mentally ill and you're being a meany

edit: you just want to gain the upper hand so you can win the argument


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 9, 2013)

morose said:


> I'm mentally ill and you're being a meany
> 
> edit: you just want to gain the upper hand so you can win the argument



Yes, the entirety of my day rides on beating a random stranger with words.

You come into a thread on mental illness and make some bullshit posts about throwing money to fix mental problems. Then you seem almost proud of being a narcissistic, self-entitled douchebag. I'm sorry you've mistaken me calling you out as a legitimate argument. From post one you haven't given me, or anyone else, any reason to take you seriously.


----------



## Sparklight (Jun 9, 2013)

Morose, are you more or less trying to prove my original point? It seems that you created an account specifically for this thread and the topic seems to have struck a nerve with you.


----------



## Machine (Jun 9, 2013)

morose said:


> The whole notion of you insinuating I need my meds is just a power struggle where you're trying to get me to do something you want so you can say you won.i think id be better off if I were given the same amount of money that those meds cost, rather than having some half ass psychiatrist say I need some drug that doesn't produce the effects they think it shouldedit: psychopaths like myself actually can care about things.... We're not really as cold blooded as we'd like you to believe....


Psychopaths are a Hollywood-generated fairytale to give name to witty creeps like Hannibal Lecter and Dexter.

Antisocial Personality Disorder is the closest thing you'll ever get to Hollywood's idea of a psychopath. Those diagnosed with APD actually lack the suave and snark of your pipe dream that is the psychopath. They're not even violent most of the time, nor are they brilliant, clever, or charming.

Picture that if you will.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 9, 2013)

The behaviour you mention may not be symptomatic of mental health problems. 
Mental health problems are incredibly widespread in the general population, affecting some quater of us at some point to my knowledge- maybe it is over diagnosis or maybe it is reflective of the fact a nomadic species of very active primates has decided to live inside tiny cages with a sedentary lifestyle. 

You see depression and self-harming behaviour in zoo animals for instance, known as 'zoochosis'.


----------



## Ansitru (Jun 9, 2013)

Morose can be misread as moron.
Coincidence? I think not!


----------



## Grimfang999 (Jun 9, 2013)

Ok Im just going to bring this questions answer down to the two most simple statements:

1) It's called being a teenager.
2) Its not suprising since mental health problems have dramatically increased in recent years



Longer answer:

Lets start with a combination of the two found here. Symptoms of mental illness seems to have dramatically increased within the 20 year gap. Of course, this could be improvements in psychological diagnosis, but taking it at face value something within our lifestyles has changed which has caused teenagers to have more issues. Increasing materialism perhaps? More social isolation?

Now some statistics from the mental health foudation. while both of these studies are from the UK, in the more modernised areas of America it wouldnt be so different, since both Britain and America share very similar economic and political policies. If mental health issues are on the rise and at such significant rates already, it isnt suprising that there are a number of furries with problems of varying degrees. 

In regards to aspergers and Autism, recent studies seem to show 1.1% of the population has some level of aspergers. Its not really suprising therefore, that in a fairly large fandom such as this, that there will be some with autism or apsergers of some degree.

Of course, these just show mental health problems are quite common in modrn society, what about in the furry fandom? Well these are the best statistics we can use. according to the studies here, no, furries actually have better comfort in their identities than most people are, and in terms of their lifestyles a pretty massive proportion live and work as normal. 

Thus, perhaps people with aspergers and autism are more likely to appear in the fandom due to social reasons or perhaps some kind of wiring in the brain which attracts them to furry things. Hell maybe its because we all played sonic the hedgehog and watched robin hood too much as kids and it got deeply rooted in our autistic brains, so it is comforting for us.


As for me, well I havent actually been to a clinic to be diagnosed yet (except as a child I was tested for aspergers and it cam out negative), but a friend of mine suspects I have some level of high funcioning autism, and I'm starting to suspect I have bipolar disorder. I intend on getting myself tested over the course of the summer.


----------



## Bambi (Jun 9, 2013)

I think there's a predator-prey aspect to the fandom if you consider it.

I can't comment on why there's so many people who both happen to have psychological trouble, and a like of "furry", but I am willing to submit this: supposing the percentages of the disabled are higher, that would explain our proclivity toward drama. I mean, people with psychological disorders, whether or not some people are willing to rationally admit that they have them, _*are extremely vulnerable*_.

Think about that.

And I do believe that's part of it, really. By exposing more extreme fantasies, fetishes, likes, dislikes, you're more vulnerable naturally. So it appeals to those who need an outlet to express their emotions, likes and dislikes, etc., because society leaves them with no other alternative.

 It's also a matter of the normalization of things that a good chunk of our modern societies would rather keep repressed. For example, society seems to not like it when people speak too freely, or honestly.


----------



## Cain (Jun 9, 2013)

Because being outside the societal norms means that we'll have higher mental health issues right?
Like the gays and bisexuals, the women who ask guys out on dates, the bronies, the geeks, the nerds, etc, etc, the list goes on.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 9, 2013)

Has the claim that there _are_ higher levels of mental health problems compared to the average been justified yet? I skimmed through grim's post and it indicated the opposite. 

Furries are less straight and more likely to have been bullied as teenagers, so you might expect some resulting damage, but I haven't seen any evidence that mental health is significantly worse amongst furries yet. [perhaps I didn't read in depth?]

I don't think there is a signficiant difference. Whining about drama isn't mental illness. Drama is actually normal behaviour; it's absolutely everywhere.


----------



## Thou Dog (Jun 9, 2013)

Tigercougar said:


> Any nerdy fandom is going to attract people with social issues, people with mental illness that use said fandom as an escape, etc. The overly-dramatic behavior stems from the fact that a lot of furries are in the teen to young adult bracket.



IThink escapist fandoms, especially ones that promote building alter-egos to represent "one's true self", attract a certain type of semi-delusional person in ways that, say, Star Trek doesn't. I don't think its just about dreams whores and angsty teens.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 9, 2013)

Thou Dog said:


> IThink escapist fandoms, especially ones that promote building alter-egos to represent "one's true self", attract a certain type of semi-delusional person in ways that, say, Star Trek doesn't. I don't think its just about dreams whores and angsty teens.



Which explains why actors, videogamers and authors are so notoriously diseased? :v


----------



## Thou Dog (Jun 9, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> Has the claim that there _are_ higher levels of mental health problems compared to the average been justified yet? I skimmed through grim's post and it indicated the opposite.
> 
> Furries are less straight and more likely to have been bullied as teenagers, so you might expect some resulting damage, but I haven't seen any evidence that mental health is significantly worse amongst furries yet.


It would be great to get funding for a study that would compare, let's say, five hundred furries randomly selected from entrants to a raffle recruited both at cons and online, on the one hand, and five hundred age-matched college students (the typical Guinea pigs for psychology studies). Run them past a group of mental health professionals and ask them to (a) storytime whether out not this person shows signs of significant mental illness and (b) if so, give a diagnosis based on standard DSM criteria.

Would the NIH or NIMH fund it, do you think? What papers would you cite as lit-search groundwork?


----------



## Thou Dog (Jun 9, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> Which explains why actors, videogamers and authors are so notoriously diseased? :v


Actors, yes. Most authors and gamers understand that the characters they control are not representations of themselves, except perhaps in jest (e.g., Rincewind the Wizzard/Dr Rijnswand the nuclear engineer for Terry Pratchett).


----------



## Armaetus (Jun 9, 2013)

I also blame the cut in mental health funds by the administration in this country, why do you think this year and last year has had multiple shootings?


----------



## Grimfang999 (Jun 9, 2013)

Thou Dog said:


> It would be great to get funding for a study that would compare, let's say, five hundred furries randomly selected from entrants to a raffle recruited both at cons and online, on the one hand, and five hundred age-matched college students (the typical Guinea pigs for psychology studies). Run them past a group of mental health professionals and ask them to (a) storytime whether out not this person shows signs of significant mental illness and (b) if so, give a diagnosis based on standard DSM criteria.
> 
> Would the NIH or NIMH fund it, do you think? What passports would you cite as lit-search groundwork?



Problem being that college and university students actually tend to have higher rates of depression

Therefore I dont think studying students in relation to furries is a good idea, especially considering many furries are also students.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 9, 2013)

Thou Dog said:


> It would be great to get funding for a study that would compare, let's say, five hundred furries randomly selected from entrants to a raffle recruited both at cons and online, on the one hand, and five hundred age-matched college students (the typical Guinea pigs for psychology studies). Run them past a group of mental health professionals and ask them to (a) storytime whether out not this person shows signs of significant mental illness and (b) if so, give a diagnosis based on standard DSM criteria.
> 
> Would the NIH or NIMH fund it, do you think? What papers would you cite as lit-search groundwork?



Grim already posted links with samples sizes of ~1000 of furries and the general population.


----------



## Thou Dog (Jun 9, 2013)

Whoops. Good call, Grimfox. (Stupid autocorrect.)



Glaice said:


> I also blame the cut in mental health funds by the administration in this country, why do you think this year and last year has had multiple shootings?


Which administration are you talking about? The last big push for deinstitutionalization and cutting of finds for mental health care coming from the White House was under Ronald Reagan in the 1980s. Since then its mostly been local and state governments going "We don't have the money to take care of you people, goodbye" and the US Congress valuing corporate welfare and warmongering over the public interest.

Most of the mass shootings the past year or two were, IIRC, either related to existing criminal enterprises (gangs) or carried out by people who had no meaningful history of interaction with inpatient mental health care.


----------



## Grimfang999 (Jun 9, 2013)

Its grimfang :V But whatever.

But yes the lack of mental health support does seem to be a major factor. In the UK due to the NHS mental health assessments are easier to get and we do have significantly less shootings or on mass homocides, though they have been picking up slightly over thepast few years, just with the cuts.

However it can also be due to easy access to guns in America. I'm leaving it there before it descends into another gun law debate.


But it is more complex than that. Something in American culture causes it. What is driving people to violent acts? Mental health clinics are a cure, and lax gun laws are a catalyst, but what is the cause?


----------



## Thou Dog (Jun 9, 2013)

Rates of violent crime are similar; the USA doesn't have the highest. We have the highest homicide rate of peaceful developed nations, though, because guns are relatively easy to get. I'm a second-amendment believer but I am not blind to the public health issues. (Personally I don't own a piece and my friends who carry know they're not allowed to bring a loaded weapon into my place. The right to keep and bear must surely also be the right to choose not to.)

Another major factor - Calvinist ideals of virtue have become ascendant, which means we won't act to seriously help the poor and needy. Add to that a culture of racial discrimination and drug laws written by idiots... Don't forget or broken public health and education systems, either. That'll be the conservatives in this country for you.


----------



## Calemeyr (Jun 9, 2013)

Someone please explain to me why nerd fandoms on the internet (not just furry) openly engage in such extreme fetishism, like vore for instance. Maybe I'm sheltered and I'm missing something, but I don't think the rest of society is so obsessed over this stuff. Maybe the Internet and the concept of anonymity has done things to the susceptible mind.

Also, I would say people who identify as otherkin or therian very strongly (to the point they actually believe they aren't human) likely have some sort of self-esteem issues, and create a fantasy where they are free from ostracision. I mean, why would people claim they are the reincarnation of a fictional character/mythical species?

And then there's all the weird roleplay families on FA. Again, probably low self esteem. When it comes down to it, I don't think furries have more serious mental illnesses, though greater than average may fall on the autism spectrum (though this would be true for pretty much all fandoms, as fannish behavior has some similarities to some symptoms of, say, aspergers). Maybe it's just adults being immature.

But as for the aforementioned behavior, if it all come down to low self esteem, obsessiveness, and a tendency to overreact, then all these fandoms that rely on heavy internet use are not good places for these individuals, as they shelter them from real life. Or at least the people are looking into the wrong sections of these fandoms, typically where there's more Internet socialization than in-person socialization. In the furry fandom I think it's called the hugbox.

So in summary, we have those geek social fallacies, so, yeah, furries, like other nerds, may be a little more screwy than average, but not in terms of more serious disorders.


----------



## Troj (Jun 9, 2013)

secretfur said:


> Your point does not stand, bullshit rarely does. It is fantastically stupid to think money will cure any kind of mental problem.



Yeah, there's this phenomenon called the  hedonic treadmill, which causes people to eventually acclimate to their situation, whether that situation is good or bad. 

In previous studies, lottery winners and paraplegics started out happy and depressed, respectively, and within a year, their life-satisfaction scores had leveled out, and were about equal.

Also, if your neurochemistry is truly out of whack (to use the technical term), no amount of kittens and shiny new quarters will throw it _into_ whack. I find that chronically depressed and/or anxious people just tend to appraise positive events as either negative or unimportant.


----------



## morose (Jun 9, 2013)

Troj said:


> Yeah, there's this phenomenon called the  hedonic treadmill, which causes people to eventually acclimate to their situation, whether that situation is good or bad.
> 
> In previous studies, lottery winners and paraplegics started out happy and depressed, respectively, and within a year, their life-satisfaction scores had leveled out, and were about equal.
> 
> Also, if your neurochemistry is truly out of whack (to use the technical term), no amount of kittens and shiny new quarters will throw it _into_ whack. I find that chronically depressed and/or anxious people just tend to appraise positive events as either negative or unimportant.



Clearly then, the solution is for depressed people to win the lottery over and over again, with the jackpot size increasing in size each time that way they always stay happy.


----------



## Rigby (Jun 9, 2013)

secretfur said:


> Like Rigby would even let you near him. You're  not worthy to literally wipe the shit from his ass!



yea, i'm practically a celebrity, i charge appearance fees and it costs more if you want me to lipsync



morose said:


> Clearly  then, the solution is for depressed people to win the lottery over and  over again, with the jackpot size increasing in size each time that way  they always stay happy.



My complete lack of financial burden hasn't improved my mental health issues one bit. I have literally zero reason to worry about money ever and I'm just as miserable as ever.



Marcus Stormchaser said:


> Someone please explain to me why nerd fandoms on the internet (not just furry) openly engage in such extreme fetishism, like vore for instance. Maybe I'm sheltered and I'm missing something, but I don't think the rest of society is so obsessed over this stuff. Maybe the Internet and the concept of anonymity has done things to the susceptible mind.



A wider availability of fetish material will draw out the fetishist in someone that would otherwise lay dormant. Combine that with a major reduction of negative social connotations on the internet and the answer is pretty clear.


----------



## Teal (Jun 9, 2013)

morose said:


> The whole notion of you insinuating I need my meds is just a power struggle where you're trying to get me to do something you want so you can say you won.i think id be better off if I were given the same amount of money that those meds cost, rather than having some half ass psychiatrist say I need some drug that doesn't produce the effects they think it shouldedit: psychopaths like myself actually can care about things.... We're not really as cold blooded as we'd like you to believe....


 You don't actually know what a psychopath is do you? And weren't you just saying how cold-hearted and uncaring you are?



morose said:


> Clearly then, the solution is for depressed people to win the lottery over and over again, with the jackpot size increasing in size each time that way they always stay happy.


 Fuck you again, money is not gonna get rid of depression.


----------



## Duality Jack (Jun 9, 2013)

morose said:


> Clearly then, the solution is for depressed people to win the lottery over and over again, with the jackpot size increasing in size each time that way they always stay happy.



I hope you are a troll, otherwise you may just be one of the most ignorant and mentally ill-functioning people here.


----------



## Teal (Jun 9, 2013)

Mokushi said:


> I hope you are a troll, otherwise you may just be one of the most ignorant and mentally ill-functioning people here.


 He feels like a teenager trying to be all "edgy" and "hardcore".


----------



## Ansitru (Jun 9, 2013)

morose said:


> Clearly then, the solution is for depressed people to win the lottery over and over again, with the jackpot size increasing in size each time that way they always stay happy.



Get out.


----------



## morose (Jun 9, 2013)

Mokushi said:


> I hope you are a troll, otherwise you may just be one of the most ignorant and mentally ill-functioning people here.



Im just making my point about mental illness. Have we ever tried giving patients what they want instead of what we think they need? Just a thought.


----------



## Ansitru (Jun 9, 2013)

morose said:


> Im just making my point about mental illness. Have we ever tried giving patients what they want instead of what we think they need? Just a thought.



Because all people with a mental illness can level-headedly decide what they nee-
Oh. Wait. Right.


----------



## Grimfang999 (Jun 9, 2013)

morose said:


> Im just making my point about mental illness. Have we ever tried giving patients what they want instead of what we think they need? Just a thought.



"Hey Im mentally ill can I have a gun please so I can shoot people"
"well ok if that is what you want here you go now make sure to kill every child, I know those are the people you hate the most"


----------



## Razzyrazz (Jun 9, 2013)

Maybe I can help out just a little bit with this input:

I have been clinically diagnosed with Major Depressive Disorder. I do not take medication, however, for a multitude of reasons. It is a crippling disorder that many people think they understand but do not, but I've long since stopped being upset over whiny teenagers. 

I bring this up because I want to mention that I hardly _ever _whine or complain about my depression over the internet. It doesn't help or change anything. I feel as though most people with true mental illnesses *don't want people to know *â€‹about them, and they certainly don't want to flaunt them around. So, most likely 90% of these people you have observed are just looking for attention. It's sad, but it's the truth.


----------



## Teal (Jun 9, 2013)

Razzyrazz said:


> Maybe I can help out just a little bit with this input:
> 
> I have been clinically diagnosed with Major Depressive Disorder. I do not take medication, however, for a multitude of reasons. It is a crippling disorder that many people think they understand but do not, but I've long since stopped being upset over whiny teenagers.
> 
> I bring this up because I want to mention that I hardly _ever _whine or complain about my depression over the internet. It doesn't help or change anything. I feel as though most people with true mental illnesses *don't want people to know *â€‹about them, and they certainly don't want to flaunt them around. So, most likely 90% of these people you have observed are just looking for attention. It's sad, but it's the truth.


 Some of do as it helps with it. I share and make fun of my various problems because it helps me cope with them.


----------



## Razzyrazz (Jun 9, 2013)

Teal said:


> Some of do as it helps with it. I share and make fun of my various problems because it helps me cope with them.



Ahh, well, that's fine and well and I can see how it does help! But I mainly am talking about people who say things like, "I hate my life so much i'm so depressed i'm going to delete my account and never see you guys again, bye." That sort of thing.


----------



## Distorted (Jun 9, 2013)

It's always the quiet ones...


----------



## cause the rat (Jun 9, 2013)

I can't say fuck you long or loud enough to adequately show my disgust in your attitude toward mental illness. ( name not needed here ). I've recently gotten over a debilitating social disorder. Being completely repulsed by someone else's touch. No meds. A lot of hard work. NO amount of money could ever compare to being able to shake someone's hand without having to hiding my repulsion toward it. Nuf said.

To comment about the original OP. There are to many factors that could play into the reason for someone quitting in this fashion. Anything from a lack of admiration from their piers to getting tired of the same old thing. Drama is drama.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Jun 9, 2013)

morose said:


> Clearly then, the solution is for depressed people to win the lottery over and over again, with the jackpot size increasing in size each time that way they always stay happy.



What if they _don't_ want money, though? What if they want actual, genuine, psychiatric help? Money doesn't solve everything, you know.


----------



## Teal (Jun 9, 2013)

Razzyrazz said:


> Ahh, well, that's fine and well and I can see how it does help! But I mainly am talking about people who say things like, "I hate my life so much i'm so depressed i'm going to delete my account and never see you guys again, bye." That sort of thing.


 I hate that. -_- There was a thread on deviantart where the person could only be helped with their depression by being given high quality Hetalia fanart for free. I want to beat people like that.


----------



## Rigby (Jun 9, 2013)

cause the rat said:


> I've recently gotten over a debilitating  social disorder. Being completely repulsed by someone else's  touch.



I've got that, now _that's_ a real illness/disorder.



Teal said:


> I hate that. -_- There was a thread on deviantart where the person could only be helped with their depression by being given high quality Hetalia fanart for free. I want to beat people like that.



Please tell me people didn't fall for that crap.


----------



## Razzyrazz (Jun 9, 2013)

Teal said:


> I hate that. -_- There was a thread on deviantart where the person could only be helped with their depression by being given high quality Hetalia fanart for free. I want to beat people like that.



It's sad how big of a misconception MDD has become. There's a HUGE difference between "being depressed" and suffering from Depression. Everyone and anyone can _get depressed_. Not everyone _has depression. _

If you're just sitting around the house, feeling sad and lonely because your significant other dumped you recently, you're depressed. You don't have Depression. If you spend six months unable to get out of bed or have motivation to do anything, you might have Depression.


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 9, 2013)

Teal said:


> I hate that. -_- There was a thread on deviantart where the person could only be helped with their depression by being given high quality Hetalia fanart for free. I want to beat people like that.



If only it was that simple.


----------



## Saga (Jun 9, 2013)

*Go ahead, burn me.*

[video=youtube;IiZ4C3k0Z4U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IiZ4C3k0Z4U[/video]


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Jun 9, 2013)

Grimfang999 said:


> Ok Im just going to bring this questions answer down to the two most simple statements:
> 
> 1) It's called being a teenager.
> 2) Its not suprising since mental health problems have dramatically increased in recent years
> ...


 Is it me or does it seem like assjerkers has become more common today, or is it an excuse for people? Aspergers is such a common word now, I swear.


----------



## Grimfang999 (Jun 9, 2013)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> Is it me or does it seem like assjerkers has become more common today, or is it an excuse for people? Aspergers is such a common word now, I swear.



Are you saying that Im saying I have it and am using it as an excuse to feel special? Because Im not, I dont want it but a couple of frienda of mine who has significant amount of experience with the condition say I show symptoms. Im doing the logical thing and having myself officially tested. What will I do if I am diagnosed? Sort it out and move on. Dont want special treatment, but if I know what problems I have or dont have I can take steps to overcome it.

But if you just meant that it seems rates of aspergers has increased in society, yes it has in diagnosis rates, but it is unceratin if the rates have increased because of better understanding of the condition or if it is because it is simply more common.

Sorry if I took it personally and misinterpreted what you said.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jun 9, 2013)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> Aspergers is such a common word now, I swear.


And such an excuse for acting like a dick.
I know some asperger's people, and they don't act like assholes. 
Seems to me that nowadays when people get papers that officially declare them as aspies, they stop even trying to behave. Why would they? They can just say lolsperger.
Now I know what the syndrome is, but some people just flat out exploit it.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Jun 9, 2013)

Grimfang999 said:


> Are you saying that Im saying I have it and am using it as an excuse to feel special? Because Im not, I dont want it but a couple of frienda of mine who has significant amount of experience with the condition say I show symptoms. Im doing the logical thing and having myself officially tested. What will I do if I am diagnosed? Sort it out and move on. Dont want special treatment, but if I know what problems I have or dont have I can take steps to overcome it.
> 
> But if you just meant that it seems rates of aspergers has increased in society, yes it has in diagnosis rates, but it is unceratin if the rates have increased because of better understanding of the condition or if it is because it is simply more common.
> 
> Sorry if I took it personally and misinterpreted what you said.


 No. I am not saying anything about you in particular. I am saying, the aspergers label is so common now, and people just use it all over the place. I was diagnosed by my family and therapists, and it's kind of embarrassing when my family brings it up, plus, it seems like you get treated less of a person for it. It's like, "hey! This guy on tv has aspergers too!", like what my family does when they spot an aspie on tv. I feel kind of humiliated.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jun 9, 2013)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> Is it me or does it seem like assjerkers has become more common today, or is it an excuse for people? Aspergers is such a common word now, I swear.



It's because of the growing awareness of the condition combined with the increased willingness of doctors to diagnose children with the disorder (since honestly its definition is a bit broad and could be applied to most children tbh). That and idiot teenagers "self-diagnosing" themselves with it so they have a "get out of being a retard free" card.


----------



## Teal (Jun 9, 2013)

Rigby said:


> Please tell me people didn't fall for that crap.


 Some did. Mostly her watchers, she closed the thread when someone called out her bullshit. 



Razzyrazz said:


> If you're just sitting around the house, feeling sad and lonely because your significant other dumped you recently, you're depressed. You don't have Depression. If you spend six months unable to get out of bed or have motivation to do anything, you might have Depression.


 How about saying that because their commission had called them out on not giving them their art or a refund that they were gonna kill themselves. Now that is fucking low. -_-


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 9, 2013)

The young man in the cafe said:


> What's with all the furry introspection threads lately? I think maybe people are over thinking things just a little too much recently



_Lately?_ You just joined last month. We get shit like this all the fucking time.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jun 9, 2013)

morose said:


> Im just making my point about mental illness. Have we ever tried giving patients what they want instead of what we think they need? Just a thought.


Dr. Morose, there is a patient in room 5 who wants a helicopter and a dozen of 10kg ww2 bombs. I tried contacting historymunitions.co.uk, but they don't have them. Also a helo is rather expensive. Are you sure this treatment will work doctor?


----------



## Ansitru (Jun 9, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Seems to me that nowadays when people get papers that officially declare them as aspies, they stop even trying to behave. Why would they? They can just say lolsperger. Now I know what the syndrome is, but some people just flat out exploit it.



I absolutely *hate* it when people do that. I hate it with the fiery passion of a thousand burning suns.
People start to think that those people make up the majority of people who are diagnosed (not counting the "_lulz, I gots me some spergers according to this website-thingy hurr_"-types) and then the whole name-calling starts about how people Aspergers can't behave / are social dimwits (granted, this is true to an extent) / use it as an excuse / etc.

It's like ... There are normal ones of us out there. The fuckwits just seem to "stick" more in people's minds.


----------



## Bambi (Jun 9, 2013)

Glaice said:


> I also blame the cut in mental health funds by the administration in this country, why do you think this year and last year has had multiple shootings?


Well, also, mental health ... is not what some people think.

For example, define someone whose mentally healthy. You can't, because according to psychological medicine, everyone's sick. You're confident? You're a narcissist. You like adventure? You're anti-social. I think in some ways, the need to discuss "sickness" in the fandom comes from certain cases being made more visible than some, and us having this petty need to discuss these things with a type of candor that's usually reserved to the behavior of boy scouts telling stories around a camp fire.

And so, if there's a high percentage of furries with psychological disabilities and what not, furry, more anonymity, gives whoever's sick the ability to finally discharge their needs and wants in the forms of harmless desires that they can understand. And naturally, people will want to discuss what they see and hear, especially if it deals with something that others think is so shameful and embarrassing it should be hidden from view.

I think that's why we tend to have this ... pre-conceived notion perhaps that our fandom has a greater tendency of the sick, or in need. Though it's evident, I think that has more to do with people hiding behind the comfort of avatars and such. In public? You don't have that ability.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jun 9, 2013)

Marcus Stormchaser said:


> Someone please explain to me why nerd fandoms on the internet (not just furry) openly engage in such extreme fetishism, like vore for instance. Maybe I'm sheltered and I'm missing something, but I don't think the rest of society is so obsessed over this stuff. Maybe the Internet and the concept of anonymity has done things to the susceptible mind.


Well, many feel that they are anonymous on the internet as you said. They feel that no harm can come from being open open their weirdness, and many feel that being open about things feels a whole lot better then hiding something and keeping it hidden. People also like to find like-minded people, both in real life and online. But there are certain things one cannot speak of online, and since it feels really good to be open about something, they may actively try to find like-minded individuals without a care. Soon, a group of people get together and a community forms.

Or something like that.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 9, 2013)

Reading this thread hurt my ever shrinking brain...


----------



## Machine (Jun 9, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Reading this thread hurt my ever shrinking brain...


There should be a warning for that or something that pops up before entering the Den.


----------



## Thou Dog (Jun 9, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Dr. Morose, there is a patient in room 5 who wants a helicopter and a dozen of 10kg ww2 bombs. I tried contacting historymunitions.co.uk, but they don't have them. Also a helo is rather expensive. Are you sure this treatment will work doctor?


There was a woman in the basement, flagrantly psychotic, who painted the walls with her own crap. Most of the doctors said, "Why intervene? We tell get she can be social if she stops smearing poo on things, sheer keeps doing it, so evidently she wants to smear poo. Why not let her?" This went on until the new, inexperienced doctor said, "She's painting the walks of her cell with poo... Why not give her paint and brushes?" Suddenly, it became obvious that she had wanted top be social all along, but hadn't found an acceptable way of acting out her need to paint.

There's a difference between "mentally ill" or"psychotic" and "homicidal". While we're at it, let me point out that most homicidal people are pretty same, just nasty.


----------



## Machine (Jun 9, 2013)

Thou Dog said:


> While we're at it, let me point out that most homicidal people are pretty same, just nasty.


John Wayne Gacy, Jeffrey Dahmer, and Ed Gein were a little bit more than just "nasty".


----------



## morose (Jun 9, 2013)

Machine said:


> John Wayne Gacy, Jeffrey Dahmer, and Ed Gein were a little bit more than just "nasty".



Hm

Edit: I think in the event that we give mental patients what they desire, it would still have to coincide with what's legal.  I say, give them the helicopter, but not the bombs.  I mean, maybe they just like helicopters and WWII stuff...


----------



## Machine (Jun 9, 2013)

morose said:


> Hm
> 
> Edit: I think in the event that we give mental patients what they desire, it would still have to coincide with what's legal.  I say, give them the helicopter, but not the bombs.  I mean, maybe they just like helicopters and WWII stuff...


What the fuck are you talking about.


----------



## Thou Dog (Jun 9, 2013)

Freud, for all that he was obsessed with sex, had a few really good ideas. One of them was defining sanity in terms of "Lieb und Arbeit" - love and work. If a person can have satisfying relationships with others and can exercise his skills to make a living and support himself, provided he doesn't have some physical disability... If he can do that, he's same. If he can't, he's insane. Now, if we remove homicide from the picture, most murderers are not people who couldn't support themselves or have normal relationships.

You might believe that demons will get you if you don't wear your hat in a certain way our line it with foil, but if you can still get on with life you aren't insane, you're just eccentric.


----------



## Machine (Jun 9, 2013)

Thou Dog said:


> Freud, for all that he was obsessed with sex, had a few really good ideas. One of them was defining sanity in terms of "Lieb und Arbeit" - love and work. If a person can have satisfying relationships with others and can exercise his skills to make a living and support himself, provided he doesn't have some physical disability... If he can do that, he's same. If he can't, he's insane.


Freud layed a lot of rules for the foundations of psychiatry and psychoanalysis, but he is rarely cited today on the grounds of:

A. It was the 20's.

B. The man was a coke fiend who said we all want to fuck or kill our parents.



> You might believe that demons will get you if you don't wear your hat in a certain way our line it with foil, but if you can still get on with life you aren't insane, you're just eccentric.


We use the word "religious" today.


----------



## morose (Jun 9, 2013)

Thou Dog said:


> Freud, for all that he was obsessed with sex, had a few really good ideas. One of them was defining sanity in terms of "Lieb und Arbeit" - love and work. If a person can have satisfying relationships with others and can exercise his skills to make a living and support himself, provided he doesn't have some physical disability... If he can do that, he's same. If he can't, he's insane. Now, if we remove homicide from the picture, most murderers are not people who couldn't support themselves or have normal relationships.
> 
> You might believe that demons will get you if you don't wear your hat in a certain way our line it with foil, but if you can still get on with life you aren't insane, you're just eccentric.



Eh, I'm just going to be point-blank honest and say that I don't care at all about what anyone says is sane or insane.  I have relatives who can't hold a job - I wouldn't call them "insane".  That's what leads me to believe Freud's crap is bullshit.  But then again, I think anything is bullshit unless its a free money fountain with my name on it.

We've seen people who are just generally sad, to people who aren't capable of handshakes in this thread... But the most interesting of all to me is the person who required free high-quality art to "cure their depression".  This person, who used manipulative tactics to acquire free art, is probably a psychopath.

http://www.arkancide.com/psychopathy.htm

I scored in the high thirties on this test.  Every single piece of scientific literature I've read about psychopaths has basically said that I'm a psychopath.

Now, I think it's important for me to be openly psychopathic.  And of course, any "sane" person would just assume that this is another of my psychopathic attempts to manipulate people.  After all, why would a psychopath "out" himself?  That would just limit their ability to lie, cheat, manipulate and steal... But my argument is that, lying, cheating, stealing, manipulating people for free art (or using charitable donations to commission art) is SMALL TIME SHIT.

Being openly psychopathic gives me the opportunity to connect with other psychopaths and puts me in the best position to do even bigger psychopathic stuff.  It's logical.  I will pursue this avenue and see where it goes.

Also, I think a lot of you are being "armchair psychiatrists" and don't really know what you're talking about.  So, I think it's best that you all just listen to me because I probably know more than you do on these kinds of topics.


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 9, 2013)

morose said:


> -the biggest load of shit regarding mental illness it has ever been my misfortune to read-



That was the biggest load of shit regarding mental illness it has ever been my misfortune to read.


----------



## morose (Jun 9, 2013)

secretfur said:


> That was the biggest load of shit regarding mental illness it has ever been my misfortune to read.



would it have been better if i just said "I'm a panda trapped in a woman's body"?

Edit: Thanks for taking the time to evaluate my statements and come up with some kind of meaningful response.


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 9, 2013)

morose said:


> would it have been better if i just said "I'm a panda trapped in a woman's body"?
> 
> Edit: Thanks for taking the time to evaluate my statements and come up with some kind of meaningful response.



Why would a psychopath care about me and my meanie statements?

Being a psycho is nothing to be proud of, and encouraging that behaviour is just dangerous. Instead of doing 'even bigger psychopathic stuff' why don't you go get help?


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 9, 2013)

morose said:


> bunch of bullshit


What... just huh? I feel like my brain cells are commiting suicide because they had to endure reading... this... this monstrosity.

Edit: what the flying fuck is morose talking about?


----------



## Teal (Jun 9, 2013)

morose said:


> Hm
> 
> Edit: I think in the event that we give mental patients what they desire, it would still have to coincide with what's legal.  I say, give them the helicopter, but not the bombs.  I mean, maybe they just like helicopters and WWII stuff...


 You can take a helicopter and turn it into a weapon you dimwit. 



morose said:


> -shit-


 Did you watch some movies and suddenly think you'd be all cool and badass if you say you're a psychopath?


----------



## Willow (Jun 10, 2013)

morose said:


> I scored in the high thirties on this test.  Every single piece of scientific literature I've read about psychopaths has basically said that I'm a psychopath.
> 
> Now, I think it's important for me to be openly psychopathic.


Yeaah, I wouldn't openly admit to being a psychopath if I were you. I wouldn't even admit to being a sociopath.




> And of course, any "sane" person would just assume that this is another of my psychopathic attempts to manipulate people.  After all, why would a psychopath "out" himself?


Well if you're trying to garner attention, self diagnosis is a pretty easy way to do it. "I read a bunch of stuff and it convinced me I have a serious mental disorder" yeah no



> Being openly psychopathic gives me the opportunity to connect with other psychopaths and puts me in the best position to do even bigger psychopathic stuff.  It's logical.  I will pursue this avenue and see where it goes.


BEING A PSYCHOPATH IS NOTHING TO BE PROUD OF???? That means you have something seriously wrong with you and you should probably save yourself some trouble and check yourself into a mental hospital. I'm you're certain to find some fellow psychopaths to "connect" with.



> So, I think it's best that you all just listen to me because I probably know more than you do on these kinds of topics.


Seriously how old are you? 13?


----------



## morose (Jun 10, 2013)

I was born a psychopath, and I'm hella proud.  I'm committed to profits at all costs.

Edit: Saying I belong in a mental hospital is insensitive and ignorant.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 10, 2013)

morose said:


> I was born a psychopath, and I'm hella proud.



So this is what it's come to. Pride in mental deficiency.

I don't know why I'm surprised at this point.


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 10, 2013)

morose said:


> I was born a psychopath, and I'm hella proud.  I'm committed to profits at all costs.



You were born an idiot by the sound of it.



Saliva said:


> So this is what it's come to.
> 
> Pride in mental deficiency.



Sometimes I wish the Cold War played out a lot more radioactively.


----------



## Distorted (Jun 10, 2013)

morose said:


> I was born a psychopath, and I'm hella proud.  I'm committed to profits at all costs.



Aww yeah, son. It's all about the Benjamins baby.

Edit: No what? Better make this a link...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fNTBb1u6UGg


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 10, 2013)

I'm just gonna give this piece of shit the benefit of the doubt and say he's trolling. Otherwise I agree with seekrit and his cold war statement.


----------



## Teal (Jun 10, 2013)

morose said:


> I was born a psychopath, and I'm hella proud.  I'm committed to profits at all costs.
> 
> Edit: Saying I belong in a mental hospital is insensitive and ignorant.


 [video=youtube;BHqgHFcmAOc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BHqgHFcmAOc[/video]


----------



## morose (Jun 10, 2013)

Distorted said:


> Aww yeah, son. It's all about the Benjamins baby.
> 
> Edit: No what? Better make this a link...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fNTBb1u6UGg



I don't even know what they're saying. I just know it sounds cool, and sounds like death.  YEAH KILL EVERYTHING!


----------



## Willow (Jun 10, 2013)

morose said:


> I was born a psychopath, and I'm hella proud.  I'm committed to profits at all costs.


EDGY TEENAGER ALERT



> Edit: Saying I belong in a mental hospital is insensitive and ignorant.


It's not ignorant or insensitive if it's legitimately true. If you're going to not only self diagnose yourself with a serious mental problem and perpetuate said behaviour trying to do more psychotic things, chances are you belong somewhere where you can't be a possible danger to society.

seriously. I'm ready to bet that you're only saying that to make yourself look cool. 

You don't know jack shit or else you would have already known what your own affliction implied


----------



## Teal (Jun 10, 2013)

Damn it, is the video showing? (what are the tags again I can't remember how to embed videos.)


----------



## morose (Jun 10, 2013)

Willow said:


> EDGY TEENAGER ALERT
> 
> 
> It's not ignorant or insensitive if it's legitimately true. If you're going to not only self diagnose yourself with a serious mental problem and perpetuate said behaviour trying to do more psychotic things, chances are you belong somewhere where you can't be a possible danger to society.
> ...



What if I like being a danger to society?


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 10, 2013)

morose said:


> I don't even know what they're saying. I just know it sounds cool, and sounds like death.  YEAH KILL EVERYTHING!





morose said:


> What if I like being a danger to society?




OK now you're just trying to hard now.


----------



## Teal (Jun 10, 2013)

morose said:


> What if I like being a danger to society?


 Totally a teenager.


----------



## Willow (Jun 10, 2013)

morose said:


> What if I like being a danger to society?


How much do we want to bet this kid is just entering their scene phase. Do you have purple streaks in your hair? :v


----------



## Distorted (Jun 10, 2013)

Teal said:


> Damn it, is the video showing? (what are the tags again I can't remember how to embed videos.)



I believe its video /video


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 10, 2013)

Distorted said:


> I believe its video /video



Isn't it yt /yt with square brackets?



Willow said:


> How much do we want to bet this kid is just entering their scene phase. Do you have purple streaks in your hair? :v



Probably owns a sword and, like, totally punched this dude so hard once he died.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 10, 2013)

morose said:


> I don't even know what they're saying. I just know it sounds cool, and sounds like death.  YEAH KILL EVERYTHING!



You know, I used to act just like you a few years ago. Thinking I'm just this superior human being in a sea of blind sheep. The ultimate badass. Nothing can stop me. I'm too edgy for that. I listen to Slipknot. I am the definition of human perfection.

Protip; you're not. Not by a long shot. You get nowhere in life being an arrogant little brat. No matter how much you think you do, no matter how different you think you are, it's just the puberty talking. You aren't the first one to act like this, and you certainly won't be the last.


----------



## Distorted (Jun 10, 2013)

secretfur said:


> Isn't it yt /yt with square brackets?



That's what came up when I hit the insert video icon. Does it disappear sometimes? I couldn't find it earlier. I must be going blind or something.


----------



## morose (Jun 10, 2013)

They all just want me to brag about all of the psychedelic things I do.  Listen, guys, I'm way above that.  Yeah, I do immoral things.  Yeah, I try to bring in profits from my unethical activities.  But why are you so insistent on prying?  What right do you have to my private life?

I am a psychopath, and I won't be shamed by you ignorant bigots.


----------



## Teal (Jun 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;BHqgHFcmAOc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BHqgHFcmAOc[/video] Got it to work. :3


----------



## Distorted (Jun 10, 2013)

Oh God, the "B" word. Abort! Abort!


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 10, 2013)

I am now thoroughly convinced somebody is just fucking with us.

Worry not. We won't pry any further, your excellence.


----------



## Teal (Jun 10, 2013)

morose said:


> They all just want me to brag about all of the psychedelic things I do.  Listen, guys, I'm way above that.  Yeah, I do immoral things.  Yeah, I try to bring in profits from my unethical activities.  But why are you so insistent on prying?  What right do you have to my private life?
> 
> I am a psychopath, and I won't be shamed by you ignorant bigots.


 And I'm superman. WHOOOOOOSH!


----------



## Sparklight (Jun 10, 2013)

morose said:


> They all just want me to brag about all of the psychedelic things I do.  Listen, guys, I'm way above that.  Yeah, I do immoral things.  Yeah, I try to bring in profits from my unethical activities.  But why are you so insistent on prying?  What right do you have to my private life?
> 
> I am a psychopath, and I won't be shamed by you ignorant bigots.



You're enjoying all this attention aren't you? I hope this hasn't been your only interaction with people this weekend. You've somehow managed to make everyone hate you and I suppose that's what you wanted?


----------



## Teal (Jun 10, 2013)

Sparklight said:


> You're enjoying all this attention aren't you? I hope this hasn't been your only interaction with people this weekend. You've somehow managed to make everyone hate you and I suppose that's what you wanted?


 Well he obviously ain't getting laid.


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 10, 2013)

morose said:


> They all just want me to brag about all of the *psychedelic* things I do.



Haha, brilliant.


----------



## Teal (Jun 10, 2013)

I was psychedelic once, but then the drugs wore off.


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 10, 2013)

Woah there. You might hurt someones feelings. We're all furfags here, we can get along.

I'm not sure why I qouted him.. derp.


----------



## bkatt500 (Jun 10, 2013)

Wow.  What.  I can't.  I'm sorry.  I was going to say something about Asperger's, having it, and being pissed off at the dickwads who have abused the term as an excuse to be dickwads, but this morone idiot has killed those particular braincells.  I hope he's either trolling or else just going through 'that phase' he will come regret in a couple years.


----------



## Teal (Jun 10, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> Woah there. You might hurt someones feelings. We're all furfags here, we can get along.
> 
> I'm not sure why I qouted him.. derp.


 You're being sarcastic right?


----------



## morose (Jun 10, 2013)

Sparklight said:


> You're enjoying all this attention aren't you? I hope this hasn't been your only interaction with people this weekend. You've somehow managed to make everyone hate you and I suppose that's what you wanted?



As a psychopath who craves power, I can say that yes, I do enjoy the attention. When others refer to me as "your excellence", it makes me feel like I'm making progress.

Edit: as for sex, I'm very particular.  I have high standards.  I also like to rape bad people.


----------



## Willow (Jun 10, 2013)

morose said:


> They all just want me to brag about all of the psychedelic things I do.  Listen, guys, I'm way above that.  Yeah, I do immoral things.  Yeah, I try to bring in profits from my unethical activities.  But why are you so insistent on prying?  What right do you have to my private life?


Well you're talking about your private life on a public forum. What else are we supposed to d-- why am I arguing with 7th graders?



> Edit: as for sex, I'm very particular.  I have high standards.  I also like to rape bad people.


I wish I could say this kid is definitely trolling but this is some serious middle school dialogue right here..


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 10, 2013)

Teal said:


> I was psychedelic once, but then the drugs wore off.



Steal some of your older bro's salvia and stumble around the TV's parental block to watch Dexter like this guy?


----------



## bkatt500 (Jun 10, 2013)

I find it sad that it is so desperate for 'power' it finds being mocked by furries a good outcome.
Mocked.
By furries.


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 10, 2013)

Teal said:


> You're being sarcastic right?


I always forget :V but it should sound sarcastic enough without it.


----------



## Teal (Jun 10, 2013)

morose said:


> As a psychopath who craves power, I can say that yes, I do enjoy the attention. When others refer to me as "your excellence", it makes me feel like I'm making progress.
> 
> Edit: as for sex, I'm very particular.  I have high standards.  I also like to rape bad people.


 Congratulations you don't understand sarcasm. You get one gold star.



secretfur said:


> Steal some of your older bro's salvia and stumble around the TV's parental block to watch Dexter like this guy?


 I have higher standards for psychedelicness.


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 10, 2013)

Teal said:


> I have higher standards for psychedelicness.



As a psychopath, I totally mixed ibuprofen with a light beer before raping this really bad but incredibly hot girl. Because I'm a psychopath.


----------



## morose (Jun 10, 2013)

Let's all be psychopaths together!  It'll be great!

Edit: Furry psychopaths!

Edit: I don't know what to do exactly.  I think we could start by acknowledging our psychopathy and going from there... I'm not ready to just jump right into all-out crime, but I am definately OK with engaging in less-than-illegal endeavours.  We could also try to start a business...

I think the best thing for us to do as psychopaths is to unite, then review things like the RICO act and make sure we're not violating it in our endeavours.  I think that the best crimes are still legal - that is my belief.


----------



## Teal (Jun 10, 2013)

morose said:


> Let's all be psychopaths together!  It'll be great!


 Don't keep trying honey, it's sad enough.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Jun 10, 2013)

I have somewhat of an Icarus complex.


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 10, 2013)

Teal said:


> Don't keep trying honey, it's sad enough.



No, let him do his thing. I want to see just how low the bar can go.

Morose-sama, oh great Lord Protector and Seven-Level Danger Samurai, please continue :3


----------



## morose (Jun 10, 2013)

secretfur said:


> No, let him do his thing. I want to see just how low the bar can go.



The bar can go pretty low

Edit: To be a good person, you have to be the worst, lowest possible person you can be.  That's how people succeed in the world.  That's how you avoid all the "other" psychopaths like the shit bag manager at wal-mart or the supervisor at mcdonalds.

The FBI has on record heard mafia members refer to these types of people as "scum", and thats exactly what they are.  The world is like a minefield.  You never know what kind of scum you're going to run into.

So the solution is to cook up as many drugs as possible in hopes of murdering all the scum's children.  That's what I do.  I dont even consider myself a drug dealer.  I'm a killer.  I kill scum.  The bar doesn't get any lower.

[video=youtube;ox-lfowevqA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ox-lfowevqA[/video]


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 10, 2013)

morose said:


> The bar can go pretty low



And I'm sure it'll make an entertaining read later. Well, that's enough shitposting for one day guys.

BYEEE~


----------



## Teal (Jun 10, 2013)

secretfur said:


> No, let him do his thing. I want to see just how low the bar can go.
> 
> Morose-sama, oh great Lord Protector and Seven-Level Danger Samurai, please continue :3


 But he's boring now.


----------



## Razzyrazz (Jun 10, 2013)

The really fucking sad thing here is that I'm fairly certain the OP was NOT talking about insanity; rather, they were aiming more toward Major Depressive Disorder or other such illnesses, since they mentioned depressed ramblings of leaving, etc. Unfortunately, a teenager who is trying far too hard to not conform got in the way of the opinions of those who experience these disorders first hand (no, dude, I don't think you're psychotic - I think you enjoy being on the opposite side of the argument and getting under people's skin) and completely de-railed this topic, which I have deemed pointless several pages ago.


----------



## cause the rat (Jun 10, 2013)

I had what i thought would be a bit of humor to add to this thread. Typed it all in. I read it a few times. Then deleted it. The real humor in this thread is how many posts it has. It's real easy to strike a nerve and get meaningful posts. It's even easier to continue striking that nerve for fun. Not faulting anyone or their posts. Or your arguments. The truth is we are all being laughed at. Swallow your pride and let the kid win.


----------



## Zabrina (Jun 10, 2013)

Mommy, I'm scared.


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 10, 2013)

cause the rat said:


> I had what i thought would be a bit of humor to add to this thread. Typed it all in. I read it a few times. Then deleted it. The real humor in this thread is how many posts it has. It's real easy to strike a nerve and get meaningful posts. It's even easier to continue striking that nerve for fun. Not faulting anyone or their posts. Or your arguments. The truth is we are all being laughed at. Swallow your pride and let the kid win.



I don't know what thread you've been reading, but it's been nothing_ but_ humour since that kid first posted.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Jun 10, 2013)

morose said:


> I am a psychopath, and I won't be shamed by you ignorant bigots.



My expression after reading_ that_.


----------



## cause the rat (Jun 10, 2013)

secretfur said:


> I don't know what thread you've been reading, but it's been nothing_ but_ humour since that kid first posted.



Thank you Secretfur. 

Well I stand corrected. It's not like I have never been dense before. All I can do is promise it will happen again. It's been a life long habit.


----------



## Kalmor (Jun 10, 2013)

morose said:


> -Middle school BS-


 Oh man. What has the world come to? I sincerely hope you're trolling. In the unlikely event that you're actually serious, fuck......


----------



## Ozriel (Jun 10, 2013)

I didn't know that rampant attention-whoring was a mental disorder. :V




morose said:


> The bar can go pretty low
> 
> Edit: To be a good person, you have to be the worst, lowest possible person you can be.  That's how people succeed in the world.  That's how you avoid all the "other" psychopaths like the shit bag manager at wal-mart or the supervisor at mcdonalds.
> 
> ...




Shadownazi, is that you?


----------



## Machine (Jun 10, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> I didn't know that rampant attention-whoring was a mental disorder. :V


I NEED THE ATTENTION BECAUSE I WASN'T HUGGED ENOUGH AS A CHILD.

The psychiatric term for attention whoring is Histrionic Personality Disorder. I'm a doctor, guys.


----------



## Ozriel (Jun 10, 2013)

Machine said:


> I NEED THE ATTENTION BECAUSE I WASN'T HUGGED ENOUGH AS A CHILD.
> 
> The psychiatric term for attention whoring is Histrionic Personality Disorder. I'm a doctor, guys.



Lies. :V
I wanna see your certs, or GTFO!


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 10, 2013)

cause the rat said:


> Thank you Secretfur.
> 
> Well I stand corrected. It's not like I have never been dense before. All I can do is promise it will happen again. It's been a life long habit.



You uh didn't do anything. No one other than hardcore-chan did anything stupid.


----------



## Machine (Jun 10, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> Lies. :V
> I wanna see your certs, or GTFO!


I'm so prestigious in my field that I had all 344 of my honorary diplomas written out in crayon!


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 10, 2013)

Machine said:


> I'm so prestigious in my field that I had all 344 of my honorary diplomas written out in crayon!



Crayon _is_ the highest and most respected form of calligraphy, so of course they were. Tell me again how you won the Oscar for Best Cured Disease (Foreign Language)?


----------



## Machine (Jun 10, 2013)

secretfur said:


> Crayon _is_ the highest and most respected form of calligraphy, so of course they were. Tell me again how you won the Oscar for Best Cured Disease (Foreign Language)?


I went back in time and killed Hitler, which started a chain reaction that resulted in the implementation of nanobot technology, time travel, warp speed drives, and extraterrestrial contact.

I've been planning with MI6 to create the TARDIS on behalf of the Queen.


----------



## Aetius (Jun 10, 2013)

Machine said:


> I went back in time and killed Hitler, which started a chain reaction that resulted in the implementation of nanobot technology, time travel, warp speed drives, and extraterrestrial contact.



I heard Hitler traveled back in time to kill Hitler.


----------



## Machine (Jun 10, 2013)

Serbia Strong said:


> I heard Hitler traveled back in time to kill Hitler.


Did you just call me Hitler.


----------



## cause the rat (Jun 10, 2013)

Machine said:


> I NEED THE ATTENTION BECAUSE I WASN'T HUGGED ENOUGH AS A CHILD.
> 
> The psychiatric term for attention whoring is Histrionic Personality Disorder. I'm a doctor, guys.



Your a doctor? Well that changes everything.
Doc, I have a problem. I have a puppy with worms spirit trapped inside my body. I getting really tired of cleaning these brown streaks off my carpeting. What would you suggest? Dark brown carpeting or wood floors?


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Jun 10, 2013)

cause the rat said:


> Your a doctor? Well that changes everything.
> Doc, I have a problem. I have a puppy with worms spirit trapped inside my body. I getting really tired of cleaning these brown streaks off my carpeting. What would you suggest? Dark brown carpeting or wood floors?



I'm no doctor, but wood floors are easier to clean. Don't stain easily.


----------



## cause the rat (Jun 10, 2013)

Ya, wood floors are nice. But have you ever tried rubbing your ass on a through rug?


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Jun 10, 2013)

cause the rat said:


> Ya, wood floors are nice. But have you ever tried rubbing your ass on a through rug?



Nope. Probably never will, either. Unless I'm drunk or something.


----------



## elegastaanval (Jun 10, 2013)

well, i was admitted to a mental hospital when i was 7. i guess i was suicidal or something. i don't remember much. i still take celexa and risperdal though.


----------



## Wrobel (Jun 10, 2013)

Hey, is diagnosed ADD still a thing, of is it just kinda irrelevant these days?


----------



## Grimfang999 (Jun 10, 2013)

Still a thing, less buzz, less interest.


----------



## Rigby (Jun 10, 2013)

elegastaanval said:


> well, i was admitted to a mental hospital when i was 7. i guess i was suicidal or something. i don't remember much. i still take celexa and risperdal though.



what's your facial hair situation?

I heard people who take Celexa are more likely to have a specific facial hair situation so I need to know, what's it like for you on the face with the hair?


----------



## Machine (Jun 10, 2013)

cause the rat said:


> Your a doctor? Well that changes everything.
> Doc, I have a problem. I have a puppy with worms spirit trapped inside my body. I getting really tired of cleaning these brown streaks off my carpeting. What would you suggest? Dark brown carpeting or wood floors?


A twenty-five day trial on a solution of homeopathic solution that will kill you with toxic chemicals clear up your symptoms give me your money efficiently and quickly.


----------



## Aeveirra509 (Aug 4, 2015)

I have heard about ASD and autism prevalence. As well other social anxiety issues. It may be because it is difficult for for these people to relate to people as well, so they gravitate towards non-human art.


----------



## Ashdon (Aug 4, 2015)

no matter what the answer to the original question is, we can all take comfort that we are all here for one another, if anyone needs to chat to someone in confidence about something we are all here for one another. every person deals with some kind of mental health issue at some point i their life but we are a community, and together we will support one another!! ^_^ Love everybody, despise nobody.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Aug 4, 2015)

hello necro


----------

